

A 13-Year-Old's View on Social Media - wilozxc
https://medium.com/@Go_Soroush/a-13-year-old-s-view-on-social-media-219759f63ff6

======
wilozxc
If anyone is interested here is the part 2:
[https://medium.com/@Go_Soroush/do-13-year-old-s-even-know-
wh...](https://medium.com/@Go_Soroush/do-13-year-old-s-even-know-what-
facebook-google-snapchat-vine-and-twitch-are-7e2fbb285c44)

~~~
wilozxc
In the part 2 I look at some more social media platform like Faceebook, Vine,
Youtube and others.

------
oelmekki
I'm surprised seeing Kik in there. I remember seeing it years ago (like,
really long ago), and thought it never took off.

Do you have any idea how they managed to acquire a teenager user base?

~~~
wilozxc
I think it's a mix of a lot of things:simplistic UI, being one of the first
IMs that don't need a phone number and also when everyone has it you have to
have it to so... it only grows exponentially from here. Last thing people
underestimate how viral kids and teens are one teen can literally convert
his/her class in one day.

------
wilozxc
I wrote this article a while back but I never posted it to the Hacker News
community. I would love to get feedback on the article.

